# pfs



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

thought i would give it ago at making a pfs doesnt look that good what do yous think


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like it will work to me, get shootin...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

looks like a PFS...... SUCCESS!!!!!!!!! and like AZ said.... get to it buddy.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

It's awesome. Go shoot at stuff and be proud!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

first time shooting one of these so will have to learn was a 30minute build


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Turn the Pouch !!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

spend a few minutes watching dgui videos turn and tweak the pouch and the get er done


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Catapultkraig said:


> first time shooting one of these so will have to learn was a 30minute build


He he. I've built a few of these and they took me a bloody lot longer than 30 mins. I'm sure they don't shoot any better than yours though. looks good. Like bigron said dgui will show you the path to the way of the pfs... it's up to you to walk it...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

With me it has never been about the looks but rather the performance. You can pay lots and shoot worse and all for th e looks. But once you get the knack for shooting a pfs you will shoot better with a large shooter then get the high dollar one that you have a lust for. The pfs is a great trainer.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks think I'm getting hang of it think I like these better than bigger frames Iv got a HTS on way and seal sniper


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great for the first one!! May i ask what tubes are those?
Thanks

SMS


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> Turn the Pouch !!!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Think they are either 1842or 1745 was off dankung panther so what ever tubes they send with them


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the reply. 
Curves on the side of a PFS really helps grip.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks just not many places I can shoot it around where I live


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Ill be making mine tomorrow. Just downloaded the template. Made a boo shooter yesterday, fork-hit-it to death...wasn't tweaking the pouch enough. Watched every video I could, think I understand now. This force is strong in this one. Yours looks great, best of luck. TURN AND TWEAK!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Was all cut with dremel quick sand with 400 grit and beeswax


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Catapultkraig said:


> Thanks just not many places I can shoot it around where I live


 You could always make a Indoor Ammo catch box.

SMS


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> With me it has never been about the looks but rather the performance. You can pay lots and shoot worse and all for th e looks. But once you get the knack for shooting a pfs you will shoot better with a large shooter then get the high dollar one that you have a lust for. The pfs is a great trainer.


Hey Darrell you are so humble, man the PFS shoots same or better than many large frames, it is more than training, the PFS is very comfortable to shoot (holding hand, helps accuracy) and also can pack serious POWER as the most powerful yet I have done above 100m/s(340+FPS) with 12mm steel = 30+Joules !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Great for the first one!! May i ask what tubes are those?
> Thanks
> 
> SMS


 my house ain't big enough for indoor shooting


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe if you make a catchbox, Open your back door ( so neighbors wont see if that is needed ) and leave your door open while you can see your catchbox looking through your door, And maybe that will work for longer distance target practice!

Will that work? If not tell me and ill try to think of something that'll work for you.

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope that made sense...

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I would need a big catch box so I can make sure they is no bounce backs to windows


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah thats true.

Maybe a clothes basket or a tub?

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

That could work I'm just not that good of a shot yet haha


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I remember when i wasnt that good of a shot.. Then i got good.

HA! Im joking, im joking.

I found that TTF type slingshots really Helped my accuracy when i was just starting out with slingshots, You may want to give that a try if you want.
What slingshot/bands do you use most?

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I have only got a dankung panther and a natural I made but I do have a HTS and seal sniper on way so might give TTF a go


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats great!! 
Bill usually puts the bands on TTF and usually sends some steel balls or marbles.

Great guy for sure.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't think get ammo as I live in uk


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > With me it has never been about the looks but rather the performance. You can pay lots and shoot worse and all for th e looks. But once you get the knack for shooting a pfs you will shoot better with a large shooter then get the high dollar one that you have a lust for. The pfs is a great trainer.
> ...


Arturo you are so right but the fact is that so many fellow shooters are taken in by the name of a frame and the configuration and the designe look seems to portray accuracy and great power and it makes you shoot no better than a 30 cent slingshot. The fact is that The OPFS is the fastest hardest hitting slingshot frame due to its small design and close forks. The designe of the OPFS is simple and inexspensive to make unless your casting it with a fine metal.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Think my next one will be made of solid gold I wish haha


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Catapultkraig said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks just not many places I can shoot it around where I live
> ...


You could try scale everything down a bit. Light tubes and pouch and use those little nylon balls found in sliding aluminium windows then hang an old blanket as back stop. I've used one of those mobile clothes hanging frames for this before, works great. I've also rolled up bits of aluminium foil real tight and gone hunting flies around the house to. That'll improve your skills. Aluminium foil balls will still break stuff though I found... sorry 'bout your oil lantern dad!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

CatapultKraig, Is shipping to the US. to UK Expensive? I would love to make a trade with you some time! Your a very cool guy.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends what weight is really I paid $15 to get 2 from bill Hayes


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks really enjoy shooting this rather than big frame


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Catapultkraig said:


> Thanks really enjoy shooting this rather than big frame


I find the small frames are so much better all the way around.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

To get the hang of shooting pfs you don´t need a long shooting range. When I learned shooting pfs I shot with almost no power. Just to get the hang of turning-tweaking. You need a little power to clear the forks (and hand). I just shot into the sofa with blanket hanging loose, with very little power. Then I banded up with weak bands and shoot with that for a while, to get experience with full draw. The process builds skill and confidence. You will soon be shooting projectiles able to brake bones in your hand or worse. Therefore it is good to have the technique down. Watching dgui's videos was crucial for me to get the basics. Then you must do it yourself over and over again.

Another tip is to shoot large ammo (1 inch marbles, bouncy balls, golf ball) to really see that there is no problem clearing the forks. This also helps with confidence.

Now you can concentrate to get the ammo to the target! . It might sound like a lot of work but it took me a couple of hours to get the basic technique down and I could shoot with full power.

This is just my way of learning to shoot the wonderful pfs. Maybe it'll help you, maybe not.

Good luck, have fun and mind the windows and grandmas china


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting hang of it now 1 little fork hit. Just want some new tubes


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Check out TrulyTexas.com for nice tubes like 17*45 and 2050 and a few more different tubes.

Great customer service!

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

do they ship to uk


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I believe they do. Im ordering some today and when i get the Tubes ill send you some and see if you like them.

Ill try to send you a heavy duty PFS to practice with if you would like. Just takes 25 minutes to cut out.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

that would be great are you sure though


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yeah man im sure. You seem like a great guy, i would be happy to help you out. 
Would 2, 17* 45 band sets and a PFS be good?

But my tubes will take a week or so to get to me.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

that would be perfect i hope i can return favour sometime soon thank you very much


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Your welcome!
Ill give you a PM in a about a week or 2.

Oh yeah, Before i forget, How long do you like your tubes cut?

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

about 8inches is one i have on now was just to try it with and seems ok


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, I wrote down 8 inches for when the tubes get here.

Do you plan on ever hunting with the PFS? if so ill Also send a Hunting tube-bandset.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

That's what I would love to do nice fresh rabbit for tea mmm haha


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha, Sounds good man.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

i would love to own one of dgui opfs


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I have one of DGUI's OPFS, shoots like a dream.

I could make you a OPFS instead of a HDPE ( heavy duty ) PFS . Its your choice man.

Im going to hang on to my DGUI Classic OPFS Though.

SMS


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Surprise me haha


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe he may be kind and send me one haha I would be willing to pay


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

sharin the love. good job boyos...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Catapultkraig said:


> i would love to own one of dgui opfs


Would like to send one to all who would like one but have to stop at least temporary. But the cutouts are easy to do.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I would give my left eye for 1 haha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dgui said:


> Catapultkraig said:
> 
> 
> > i would love to own one of dgui opfs
> ...


reminds me of what i read about how Hussey would give away slingshots to those that he ran across and were intrigued by them. i guess DGUI is the Hussey of the OPFS .


----------

